# Up Coming Michigan Karate Tournaments



## TallAdam85 (May 4, 2005)

Ok these are for any one who cares and if u know of more in michigan please post 
Now all of these are realy good events and worth going to maybe to at least watch


05/21/2005  	Detroit Classic Karate Championship  (Detroit, MI)
Master Curtis Butler (313) 342-5425 or Metrokarate@hotmail.com

07/30/2005 	Jabari's Karate Classic 3 (Detroit, MI)
Master Jabari (586) 703-7182

08/20/2005 	Renaissance Open Karate Tournament (Harper Woods, MI)
Master Isaiah Gathings (248) 399-1011 or senseizeke1@yahoo.com

09/18/2005 	Four Seasons Karate Open Championship (Grand Blanc, MI)
For Information: (810) 610-6171

10/15/2005 	Spirit of Detroit Karate Championships (Inkster, MI)
For Information: (313) 363-4338


----------



## TallAdam85 (May 12, 2005)

nothing people  :idunno:


----------



## gibbskarate (Jan 7, 2009)

Day Of Champions Open Martial Arts Tournament
MSKC A Rated

April 18th 2009
Mason Middle School 
3835 W. Walton Blvd
Waterford, Mi 48329

FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT 
MICHAEL GIBBS @ gibbskarate@hotmail.com or 248-701-5683


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jan 25, 2009)

master gibbs Ill be there


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 25, 2009)

gibbskarate said:


> Day Of Champions Open Martial Arts Tournament
> MSKC A Rated
> 
> April 18th 2009
> ...


 

Bit small that, I nearly missed it :wink2:


----------



## Tensei85 (May 29, 2009)

Does anyone know if they still have the Great Lakes Karate tournament around?
Man, it seems like a shortage of M.A. tourneys in Michigan now adays.

I used to enjoy the Chung's Tournament as well.


----------



## smacircuit (Sep 8, 2010)

Battle of the Border 2010

Causeway Bay Hotel
October 8-9, 2010
Lansing, Michigan
Contact Adam Molnar: amolnar@smacircuit.com


Visit:
www.smacircuit.com/bob2010.html


----------



## FabianosKarate (Apr 16, 2013)

2 Tournaments ran by Fabiano's Coming Up soon.

1 this weekend: Western Michigan Karate Championship - 04/20/13 - Holland Civic Center | _150 W 8th Street_ *Holland, Mi 49423
*
1 in June: State Games of Michigan - 06/22/13 - Pinewood Middle School | _*2100 60th St SE Grand Rapids, MI 49508*_

All tournaments can be found here: http://www.hollandkarate.com/events-tournaments/


----------



## FabianosKarate (Sep 28, 2013)

Another tournament this month!

http://www.hollandkarate.com/events-tournaments/wmkc-fall-2013/


----------

